# [SOLVED] jedi knight academy on Windows 7



## starwarsfan2

I got a brand new computer a while ago with Windows 7 as the operating system. I installed Jedi Knight Academy and at first it crashed on startup 2 or 3 times then worked. Its gotten worse and now it crashes on startup like 99% of the time. Nothing i have tried has fixed it. Can someone help me? (Note: If there is a solution, explain it to me as if I were five. Thank-you)


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

Hello and welcome to TSF,
you should have a game's shortcut on the desktop:
right click on it:
choose properties -> compatibility
under compatibility mode:
click on "Run this program in compatibility with"
choose Windows XP SP3
under privilege level: 
tick "Run this program as an admin"


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

Unfortunately, I have already tried this and it still crashes at startup. I have also tried it with XP SP2 and Windows 98/ Windows ME. I forgot to mention that sometimes it doesn't crash until I click on multiplayer. Then I get a window with a black box and yellow text. One line says something like "Couldn't load mpdefault.cfg". I can't remember the search path it said it was using, but I'm pretty sure there is no "mpdefault.cfg" in it. (Of course that only makes sense since it didn't find it) But most of the time I click the shortcut, it puts a symbol for the game on the bar at the bottom of the screen, and nothing else happens. I suppose i should also say my operating system is 64-bit, if that is significant.


----------



## koala

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

See post#2 here: Need Help Badly! Mpdefault.cfg Error


squig said:


> If you look, the path is gamedata/MBII/gamedata/MBII, this is because you installed it incorrectly, and thus it is not able to find the assets files that are in your base folder (since it is looking at gamedata/mbii/gamedata/base insted of gamedata/base), so it is running in restricted demo mode.
> 
> To fix
> 
> Copy everything from your gamedata/mbii/gamedata/mbii folder to gamedata/mbii, then try again


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

It does say it is running the game in restricted demo mode. But it only gives one current search path, which i can't remember, and says there are 0 files in pk3. I still don't understand what it is i need to do though. I think (not sure at all) the search path was /C: Users/Jacob Jacob is the name of my account. There msy have been something after Jacob, but I can say with certainty that the game files are not in any subfolder of Users.


----------



## koala

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

If you can't remember the path, write it down next time you try to run the game.


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

I sat here and tried ot run the game until i gat as far as the black box with the yellow text. It says something different than last time. The error this time is "VM_Create on UI failed". This is what it says now:

JAmp: v1.0.0.0 win-x86 Jul 21 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files (x86)\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets2.pk3 (62 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets1.pk3 (8320 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData\base\assets0.pk3 (15346 files)
C:\Program Files (x86)\LucasArts\Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy\GameData/base
----------------------
23728 files in pk3 files
execing mpdefault.cfg
execing jampconfig.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
...detecting CPU, found Intel Pentium IV
------- Input Initialization -------
Skipping check for DirectInput
Joystick is not active.
------------------------------------
...initializing QGL
succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...65 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 2 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Initializing OpenGL extensions
...GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc available
...no tc preference specified
.....using GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
...using GL_EXT_texture_env_add
...GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic available
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
...Using GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp
...using WGL_EXT_swap_control
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using GL_EXT_point_parameters
...GL_NV_register_combiners not found
GL_VENDOR: ATI Technologies Inc.
GL_RENDERER: ATI Radeon HD 5670
GL_VERSION: 4.1.10600 Compatibility Profile Context
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_AMDX_vertex_shader_tessellator GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend GL_AMD_performance_monitor GL_AMD_sample_positions GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export GL_AMD_shader_trace GL_AMD_texture_cube_map_array GL_AMD_texture_texture4 GL_AMD_transform_feedback3_lines_triangles GL_AMD_vertex_shader_tessellator GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_snorm GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_meminfo GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_copy_buffer GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_histogram GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_explicit_multisample GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_swap_control
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8
PIXELFORMAT: color(32-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(8-bits)
MODE: 4, 800 x 600 fullscreen hz:60
GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits
CPU: Intel Pentium IV @ 3195 MHz
rendering primitives: single glDrawElements
texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST
picmip: 1
texture bits: 0
lightmap texture bits: 0
multitexture: enabled
compiled vertex arrays: enabled
texenv add: enabled
compressed textures: enabled
compressed lightmaps: disabled
texture compression method: GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
anisotropic filtering: enabled (16.000000 of 16.000000)
Dynamic Glow: enabled
------- sound initialization -------
Initializing DirectSound
- using ancient version of DirectX -- this will slow FPS
locked hardware. ok
----- Sound Info -----
sound system is muted
1 stereo
32768 samples
16 samplebits
1 submission_chunk
22050 speed
0xc6f0050 dma buffer
No background file.
----------------------
------------------------------------
--- ambient sound initialization ---
Sound memory manager started
Loading dll file ui.
Failed to load dll, looking for qvm.
Loading vm file vm/ui.qvm.
Failed.
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
VM_Create on UI failed


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

ok, i have found that by double clicking on jasp.exe instead of jediacademy.exe in the GameData folder i can start single-player all the time so far (i tried several times). But clicking on jamp.exe still gives the "VM_Create on UI failed" error. This does allow me to get past the little box where you click on either single- or multi-player or another button, which usually doesn't even come up on the screen before crashing. But since multi-player is what I want, i still have a problem.


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

I am still having the error "VM_Create on UI failed" when I try to play Jedi Knight Academy Multi-Player. Compatability mode does not fix it. The game crashes on startup when I try to play multi-player. Also, the screen sometimes flickers red or blue when playing single player, but what I really care about is multi-player. Help, please?


----------



## koala

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

See the replies in this thread: Jedi Academy and Windows 7 - AnandTech Forums

The OpenGL error looks like it's due to the graphics driver. Try installing an earlier one from your graphics card manufacturer's website.

Also, see the post at the top of this page: Jedi Knight Academy OpenGL Prob... - Page 3


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

I tried the solution on Jedi Academy and Windows 7 - AnandTech Forums
and I did everything except I'm not sure about the last step. Do I double-click and run the atifix.bat file, then the game? or the game then the .bat file? or something else? I tried just running the .bat then the game, and running the game and running atifix.bat after it crashed. Either way it crashes, and I don't know how to do it in command prompt (or open command prompt). Sorry to be such a bother...


----------



## koala

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

Step 12 says:

*Copy and paste the below batch script code into a new file called atifix.bat, and save it to the GameData folder.

expand atioglxx.dl_ atioglxx.dll*

I've done this for you and attached the batch file below. Download the file to your computer, unzip it and move atifix.bat to your GameData folder, then run it by double-clicking. After you've done this, run the game.


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

I did this, and the multiplayer still does not run. I am trying to roll back my video card drivers to 10.4 as you suggested but it when I check what version I have it still says 11.6


----------



## koala

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

Download Catalyst 10.4 for Win7-64 from here, but don't install it yet - Previous Catalyst

Go to Start > Control Panel > Programs & Features and right-click the ATI Catalyst entry. Select 'Change', then click 'Uninstall Manager' and the Next button.

When it's finished uninstalling your current driver, reboot the computer and install 10.4, then reboot again to complete.


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

Ok, clicking on the shortcut on my desktop still crashes. But by clicking on jamp.exe in the GameData folder I am able to start multiplayer now with compatability mode enabled after all this (It still didn't work with compatability before). But now it does. I still have trouble connecting to some servers, but I can't imagine there is anything u can do about that. But if there is, great. Otherwise, I can still play now. THANK YOU so much for all your help.


----------



## koala

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

The servers that you can't connect to might be private or your ping rate might be so high that you're being denied access. Not much you can do except look for other servers.

Can this thread be marked as solved?


----------



## starwarsfan2

*Re: jedi knight academy on Windows 7*

I just played for a couple hours and had no problems. I think this thread can be marked as solved. Thanks for the help.


----------

